# M6 issues



## LSGOATFAN (Jun 20, 2011)

So here's my story....I removed my transmission to be rebuilt due to a first gear synchronizer going out a while back. So I figure I would replace the clutch, clutch master, and everything else in the clutch system since I was in there. So I ordered a stage 3 Monster clutch with light weight flywheel in a package from Tick performance. I also ordered the Tick speed bleed line and adjustable master cylinder. I finally got the time to put everything together last weekend. Upon getting the trans in and bolted up I started to connect the line from the master to the slave to find I was sent the wrong slave. I called tick who referred me to Monster who referred me back to Tick. At this point I was rather aggravated and probably a bit rude but was told they would make the issue right. In a pinch though to get the car on the road so I could make it to a auto cross event this weekend I was told to just switch the connector on the slave for the original connector from my stock slave. So I pulled the trans, replaced the connector then reinstalled the trans. I started getting everything bled and finally started to get some pedal pressure. I thought ok let's try and slot it into gear. I held the clutch to the floor and before I could hit first.....POP!!! no pressure on the pedal and fluid leaking out the bottom of the bell!!!!! WTF?!?!?!!?? I am assuming the slave exploded due to needing shimmed maybe but since I haven't taken it apart again I don't really know. Anyone wanna speculate? I didn't have a shim before but I think it was a stock clutch and slave unit. 


Sent from my iPad using Autoguide


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

. . . and that's another reason I would never advise the Tick adjustable master. You should have measured if you needed a shim and you should have also set up that master so you didn't over extend the piston slave. I'll bet you blew the slave seal which is not the slave's fault. The fBody and the GTO slaves are identical with the exception of that one fitting. With a proper set of parts working correctly you'd never need that master. Tick loves selling them tho.


----------



## LSGOATFAN (Jun 20, 2011)

The "adjustment" instructions are pretty vague in the install instructions. Just says set to halfway through the pedals travel and adjust further later. I had no idea I could explode the slave by adjusting the pedal travel. I talked to Tick several times and they never mentioned that I needed to be careful when adjusting. That's a good tidbit of info to be aware of when installing one of these. 
On a side note I was just talking to another GTO owner at the good guys show in Indy and he had one of your svedespeed intakes and spoke very highly of it! Are you still making them? 


Sent from my iPad using Autoguide


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

After designing and hand making them by request it got to be too much and I handed it over to Spencer at westcoastspeed.com to manufacture and market them. The finish quality is higher now than when I made them as a professional shop is doing it.


----------

